# Garage sale finds



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Picked up these Stangs at a garage sake for a buck each. Someone did a pretty nice job building them. I will put a few touches of my own on them, but I'm pretty happy with them in my collection!!!*


----------



## fenders506 (May 18, 2012)

Nice find


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty nice looking for a buck each!


----------

